# Latex prosthetic over facial hair



## RedBeard (Sep 16, 2016)

Okay, not just a little facial hair, I got a full-on beard lol. I've shaved it in the past to do zombie appliances on my neck and face, but that just not an option now. I've looked around YouTube, but could only find how to make a fake beard. There's got to be a way to cover my beard, and be able to take off without too much issue (or pain...yeah that happened over a gotee once XD)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I saw an article which said put Vaseline over any hair that you don't want latex to stick to - don't know how this would work with a full beard though. It does work on eyebrows, although I was pulling little bits of latex out for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have done only a little prosthetic makeup stuff, but I would suggest covering the beard with a skull cap. When doing a life cast over the whole face and head most people use a latex skull cap to cover the hair on top of the head. I would use the same concept on the beard.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The problem with either trying to mask the beard with petroleum jelly/Vaseline, or using a "Bald Wig" or skull cap is that the bulk of the beard will still cause issues. It will leave big gaps between your face and the appliance when it's applied/worn. For a good fit, you really need to lose the beard, at leas for the casting and haunt, it's that, or use the bulk of the beard as part of a deformed facial feature, or include the beard as part of the finished look.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

It might be easier to use a zombie prosthetic that you trim to fit your beard, then glue some crepe wool back in place to hide those cut edges. Blend it into your own beard and you should be good to go!

The other option is to use a prosthetic that is designed to only cover the upper half of your face. Here's our "Freshly Dead" zombie to give you an idea of what I mean:


----------

